# Iui In Oldies



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I am in the 2ww after IUI. Ive been ttc a year and then, dr. found a polyp, that it is already removed. My dh, good count and motility. Thing is that I am 39. Is it worthwhile to do iui? I don't seem to have any "clinical" problem. Is there a possibility of success in light of my age?. Thanks, Aless


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The chances are less the older you get but it is definately worth trying once or twice, especially if there was a polyp there previously which may have affected you conceiving before.

Sarah


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the answer! Yes the polyp was preventing conception and I imagined that I could even try "naturally", but I don't want, since I am worried with age. I have never attempted to get pg before! Best wishes


----------

